# Bradbow Stopping Point



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Forgot to mention that when you unlock the sight for pendulum use and lock it back down the POI does not change. Or at least I can't tell any difference. I can still hit the dot out to 50 yards.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Another dislike: Two different size screws to set windage and elevation.


----------

